# DTG Printing in Seattle area (Kisap county pref.)



## brucifer6 (Aug 10, 2013)

Are there any shops that do Direct to garment printing in the Seattle area preferably on the key peninsula? I have found one, but wanted to see if there were others.

Thank you


----------

